# Integrate stand with wall (kinda)



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a roughly 4.5' section of a load bearing wall where I want to put a 120g (4x2x2) tank. It would be a living area display, so the stand has to look nice. Furniture grade aquarium cabinets are kinda expensive, and I don't think I could build a stand-alone stand that would look professional enough with the tools I have available.

However, I think I could build a 2x4 stand, wrap it in drywall, attach it to the wall studs, and mud the seem between the stand and the existing wall to make it look like the tank is integrated with the wall once I had it all painted up to match the wall color. Especially with some oak trim around the bottom to match the existing home trim.

Is there anything stupid I could be doing by doing this?

I'll also note I'm not planning on attaching the stand to the floor, only the wall. Reason is that the floor is hardwood, and I don't want to cut it out or drill holes through it or anything in case some day I would want to return the wall to its original state.

I think this would work... what I am missing/overthinking?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

what kind of filter will you be running?how will you access power cords?


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

newforestrob said:


> what kind of filter will you be running?how will you access power cords?


filtration: probably.... 2 canisters of appropriate size, so I can alternate the cleaning schedule. I'm not really a huge fan of what I envision canister maintenance to be, or media limitations, but I don't really want to go with a sump here, so it might be time to give canisters a try.

Power: well there is an outlet in the wall I'd be putting the tank in front of, so power would be "built in". Although the stand would be connected to the wall, I'll have to leave somewhat of a gap between the tank and the existing wall for wires and plumbing anything that would have to go up into the tank.

Now you've got me thinking about more things and there are definitely some details that need worked out.


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Attaching the tank frame to the load bearing wall is not a good idea, I would think you have too have a support on the frame edges to the floor so as not too have the weight of the tank pulling the load bearer from the side as its not designed for side pressure just downward pressure from above.
Be worth checking wall loading or can you put a frame supported by the wall with as much of the frame on the other side of the wall with another tank the same weight, or supporting sumps etc


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

if I'm understanding you correctly that's exactly what I did










I think it's turned out great... I don't have any shots light enough as all the photo's were taken with my phone but here is the wall finished too


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like it did turn out great.

Rhinox...I would use greenboard and not standard drywall.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

*BigDaddyK*
Yeah kinda. Except the back of the tank against the wall instead of jutting out from it.

BTW that looks really great nice work!

*Coln*
I would not intend for the wall to carry that type of load. Are you saying that could happen unintentionally as a result of floor flexure or something? Think of it more like a stand butted up against the wall, but attached to it cosmetically to disguise it as being part of the wall.

*13razorbackfan*
I don't think greenboard would be necessary. Well, I guess it would be if I wanted to go with a sump underneath, but I'm intended to go with canisters for this.

I'll take a pic of the space tonight and show you guys what I have to work with. Turns out the wall is actually about 58"... ****, another 2 inches and I could stick a 5 footer there. Actually, I could probably get away with it on a traditional stand, the couple inches of overhang on either side shouldn't be an issue, but....


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Misunderstood what you meant, the tank is above a load bearer should be fine, Looks really good :thumb:


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Coln said:


> Misunderstood what you meant, the tank is above a load bearer should be fine, Looks really good :thumb:


I think he means the tank will be butted against the load bearing wall with the floor supporting the weight of the tank. He will only be tying the drywall to the existing wall is what I thought he was saying.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's the space I have to work with. That is my 55g tank and my poor fish. They need a new home.

I have a couple ideas in mind. I know I want to extend the stand "walls" striaght out from the doorway frames. The wall is about 57 3/4" wide which is a bit longer than needed for a 4' tank, but too short for a 5 foot tank.

In the picture, the living room is to the right. Its a big open floor plan so there is an unobstructed view from anywhere in the living room, and the kitchen is immediately in front of the tank. The left side of the tank is basically just wide enough for the doorway, and then nothing but wall.

With that in mind, if I got a 4' 120g, do you think the tank would look better on the wall symmetrically centered open on 3 sides, or slid over asymmetrically so the right side of the tank is even with the doorway frame, and then boxed in so its viewable from the front and right side only.

I'm kinda leaning towards the asymmetric look, in my mind it would kinda look sleek and maybe a little modern.

Alternatively, extend the wall by a couple inches to the right to make room for a 5' tank?


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's what I meant by asymmetric. I think that kinda looks sleek, right? Or does it look stupid like that.

The brown panels are for access, the line on the right side is the original doorframe, and the line around the top is an optional ceiling box I could fill in and put a storage cabinet up there or something or just leave it a box with no storage, or not even go the whole way to the ceiling and leave it open.

Thoughts?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

I think it looks great like that but much of this will greatly depend on how the entire room is laid out.

Whatever the wife wanted is the way i would go... :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

You might like something like this? Not actually fastened to the wall but covered so that it "looks" near the same? 









I wanted to set a tank in my dining room but not look quite so out of place. This is a three piece unit. Stand, tank enclosure, and canopy, each lap over the one below so that they look one piece. I've had several ask me how I plan to get the tank out if I ever need to move!!!

At some point I will move and did not want to tear the moldings off the wall but used the same color and molding so that they work better together. I found no need to actually attach it to the wall, but if you want to totally close the gap at the sides it might get you what you want. It will make less damage to repair if you should want to change.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

*PfunMo*
That looks really nice and is kinda what I had in mind. In my case since my wall is about the length of the tank, the gap would be obvious. I would prefer to spackle and paint over the gap. The only physical connecting to the wall would maybe be a few screws up each side to stabilize the stand in hopes of preventing cracks forming where I spackled over the joints. Wouldn't really be too much to repair if I have to tear it down and move, although the stand would basically be scrap since its being designed for that specific location and not to just sit anywhere with the tank on top. We don't plan on going anywhere for a long while, but its still a consideration.

Actually, I'd prefer a nice looking oak hardwood cabinet and canopy. It would match the trim in my house and would look nice there. However, I'm not sure I have the tools or skill or know-how to construct my own and be satisfied with it (my 125g stand was functional and looked just OK but I was not entirely happy with the end result) and buying new is expensive. I could get lucky and find a craigslist deal for the tank, stand, and canopy I'm looking for, but over the past few months in all craigslist locations in and near routes I often travel, I've only come across a couple of these tanks listed, so I'm not holding my breath. Not to mention to get the height I want (counter-height, 37") I need to either build myself or find someone to build me one.

*cantrell00*
The wife doesn't really want fish tanks at all, but she allows me to have my hobby as long as I don't take over the whole place . As long as it looks nice, no matter what arrangement I come up with, she's already ok with me putting a tank on that wall.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Rhinox said:


> *PfunMo*
> That looks really nice and is kinda what I had in mind. In my case since my wall is about the length of the tank, the gap would be obvious. I would prefer to spackle and paint over the gap. The only physical connecting to the wall would maybe be a few screws up each side to stabilize the stand in hopes of preventing cracks forming where I spackled over the joints. Wouldn't really be too much to repair if I have to tear it down and move, although the stand would basically be scrap since its being designed for that specific location and not to just sit anywhere with the tank on top. We don't plan on going anywhere for a long while, but its still a consideration.
> 
> Actually, I'd prefer a nice looking oak hardwood cabinet and canopy. It would match the trim in my house and would look nice there. However, I'm not sure I have the tools or skill or know-how to construct my own and be satisfied with it (my 125g stand was functional and looked just OK but I was not entirely happy with the end result) and buying new is expensive. I could get lucky and find a craigslist deal for the tank, stand, and canopy I'm looking for, but over the past few months in all craigslist locations in and near routes I often travel, I've only come across a couple of these tanks listed, so I'm not holding my breath. Not to mention to get the height I want (counter-height, 37") I need to either build myself or find someone to build me one.
> ...


Sounds like my wife. I am more hard headed than she is though...


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

So.... this project is cancelled. Decided to pick up a 90 with oak stand and canopy from craigslist. Figured i might as well save the $$$ for the real project in the basement.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

And here's the pics



















I'm happy with that. Its done, and for a lot cheaper than building a wall/stand and tank that I was going to put there.

Now to start planning the basement :fish:


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

That is a beautiful stand & canopy. It appears to be maple?

You made the right decision... It would have had to be a much larger aquarium to warrant building a wall, IMO

The cost per gallon ratio would have been through the roof..


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

It was listed as oak, but I really don't know what wood it is. The real color of it is closer to the first pic than the second. I got the stand and canopy, tank, glass tops for the tank and tinted glass tops for the top of the canopy, and lights. All I really cared was that it looked really nice and was very close to matching the color of the trim throughout my house.

My fish seemed really happy to be in it though. Not quite the 125g they were used to, but a big improvement over the bare 55g I've been keeping them in for the last 2 months. They're used to getting moved around by this point. They of course spent some time pacing, but they swam right up to me looking to be fed almost instantly after I moved them in, and followed me back and forth when I walked past the tank. They're swimming around with so much more energy than they have been. Makes me feel really glad I got them in there now instead of waiting another month or more trying to build something. 

Thinking of eventually getting my stocking to just 3 species. I'll keep my rusties, and add to my labs and sp dolphins. Oh and I'll keep my 3 random female estheraes, they really look nice next to both the labs and the sp. dolphins. Just thinking I'd go with 3 larger harems rather than squeezing in a 4th species, because I really like the sp dolphins the best. And I'll go with a lucipinnis colony as well. Probably trade in my lonely multipunc - not sure how he'd do be alone and surrounded by lucipinnis. Probably going to rehome the marmalades, but not until I get more sp. dolphins in there.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Rhinox said:


> It was listed as oak, but I really don't know what wood it is. The real color of it is closer to the first pic than the second. I got the stand and canopy, tank, glass tops for the tank and tinted glass tops for the top of the canopy, and lights. All I really cared was that it looked really nice and was very close to matching the color of the trim throughout my house.
> 
> My fish seemed really happy to be in it though. Not quite the 125g they were used to, but a big improvement over the bare 55g I've been keeping them in for the last 2 months. They're used to getting moved around by this point. They of course spent some time pacing, but they swam right up to me looking to be fed almost instantly after I moved them in, and followed me back and forth when I walked past the tank. They're swimming around with so much more energy than they have been. Makes me feel really glad I got them in there now instead of waiting another month or more trying to build something.
> 
> Thinking of eventually getting my stocking to just 3 species. I'll keep my rusties, and add to my labs and sp dolphins. Oh and I'll keep my 3 random female estheraes, they really look nice next to both the labs and the sp. dolphins. Just thinking I'd go with 3 larger harems rather than squeezing in a 4th species, because I really like the sp dolphins the best. And I'll go with a lucipinnis colony as well. Probably trade in my lonely multipunc - not sure how he'd do be alone and surrounded by lucipinnis. Probably going to rehome the marmalades, but not until I get more sp. dolphins in there.


The wood grain really doesn't look like oak. It definitely looks like maple to me.. Whatever it is, it looks great.

As for your lone multipunct, I don't know that I would sweat it. I have a single with a pair lucipinnis and a pair of dwarf petricola & it doesn't seem to mind. They all seem to hang out with one another regardless.


----------

